# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتقالی با کارنامه سبز به دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## KingMehdi79

کسی که پارسال کنکور داده میتونه با کارنامه سبز انتقالی بگیره به دانشگاه فرهنگیان

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingMehdi79


کسی که پارسال کنکور داده میتونه با کارنامه سبز انتقالی بگیره به دانشگاه فرهنگیان


خیر غیر ممکنه باید دوباره کنکور بده و بره مصاحبه*

----------


## Mr.me

فک نکنم

----------

